# Flecken



## Stoer (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe meinem Rasen eine Rasenkur gegönnt und dabei ist etwas auf die Pflastersteine gekommen. Habe seitdem braune Flecken auf meinen Pflastersteinen.
Das Pflaster sieht so aus.

http://www.ehl.de/bdbinfo.php?key=18493&psipt=211&post=1&MainPNId=&SekPNId=0

Habe schone einige Mittel aus dem Baumarkt probiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg !
Im Internet habe ich was von Ascorbinsäure gelesen. Hat jemand noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*

Frag doch mal bei EHL nach - die sollten doch wissen was in ihren Steinen auf dein Mittel reagiert hat und was man dagegen tun könnte - lass dir am Besten einen Meister aus der Produktion geben....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*

oder so, auch eine gute Idee !


----------



## blackbird (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*

Hi... 

Genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert mit Rasendünger. 
Die Flecken, die dabei entstehen, sind wohl Rost.

Wir haben auch schon einiges probiert, aber noch nichts hat so richtig geholfen. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*

@Tim: Wielange ist das her? Evtl wäscht sich das mit der Zeit durch Regen/Umwelteinflüsse von selbst etwas ab? 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## blackbird (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> @Tim: Wielange ist das her? Evtl wäscht sich das mit der Zeit durch Regen/Umwelteinflüsse von selbst etwas ab?
> 
> lG,
> Daniel



Hi Daniel, 
es ist einige Wochen her und seitdem durchaus etwas weniger geworden. Aber leider nicht "weniger" genug...

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Bambus Mami (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*

Altprobates Mittel:

Essig respektive Essigreiniger aufsprühen, einwirken lassen, abspülen, ggf wiederholen.
Manchmal hilft auch Backpulver = Bleiche

Probiers mal, bei uns hat's geholfen
LG BambusMami


----------



## blackbird (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Altprobates Mittel:
> 
> Essig respektive Essigreiniger aufsprühen, einwirken lassen, abspülen, ggf wiederholen.
> Manchmal hilft auch Backpulver = Bleiche
> ...



Hi Kristin,
hat meine Schwiegermutter als erstes ausprobiert. Hat wohl beides nicht geholfen.
Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flecken*

Clorix ;-)  aber man muss bei allem aufpassen dass der Stein nicht leidet

LG Susanne


----------

